#  > THEATER FORUM FORA >  > THEATER FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Mogelijkheden tbv vervoer kluiten

## Jorg

Hallo allemaal.

In ons theater liggen alle kluiten nu nog ergens in een hoek op een lomp, klein wagentje die simpelweg niet te verrijden is. Ik heb de taak op me genomen een oplossing te bedenken voor een, of meerdere handige kluitenwagentjes. Ik vroeg me af hoe andere theaters het vervoeren hiervan hebben opgelost. Er schijnen hele handige karretjes voor te zijn.... Maar nog nooit van gehoord, en google helpt me ook niet verder helaas...  :Wink: 

Ik hoop op reacties!

----------


## laptop

misschien een domme vraag, maar wat bedoel je met "Kluiten"?

----------


## SoundOfSilence

Kluiten zijn simpelweg dood gewicht.

Kan ik de vorm van "zandzakken" zijn, maar meestal zijn het klompen metaal.
Kluiten gebruik je bijvoorbeeld als tegengewicht bij trekkenwanden, of om schoren te verzwaren waardoor ze niet omlazeren.

Gebruik je kluiten i.c.m. een trekkenwand, dan is het logisch (en arbo-technisch geloof ik zelfs verplicht) om een karretje te hebben waarbij je kluiten op de juiste hoogte liggen t.o.v. het trek zodat je niet hoeft te tillen.... een zogenoemde kluitentafel.

Persoonlijk ben ik op zoek naar de zak-achtige variant (in mijn herinnering een zarte canvas-zak met een lederen bovenkant met een oog erin, gevuld met loden balletjes). Iemand enig idee waar ik zoiets kan kopen?

----------


## laptop

bedankt voor de uitleg, ik ben namelijk niet zo thuis in de theater wereld.

----------


## djspeakertje

Ik weet niet precies wat je er mee doet enzo, maar dat maakt niet uit.
Bij de bond in oldenzaal hebben ze gewoon een stalen framepje met 4 wieltjes en een houten plaat (ook een soort handvat om te duwen) waar blokken ijzer/staal op liggen, ik heb ze vaak genoeg gesjouwd (ruimte maken tijdens musical), maar ik heb geen flauw idee hoe of wat, ze zijn wel zwaar!

Daan

----------


## jurjen_barel

Al eens contact gezocht met trekkenfabrikanten? Zij leveren kluiten, dus misschien hebben ze ook een oplossing voor het rondrijden ervan?
Heeft Overtoom wellicht niet iets toepasselijks?

(Voor Laptop: zoek naar de website van Stakebrand, download de catalogus, op pagina 6 staat een afbeelding van een kluit.)

----------


## G.flater

> Persoonlijk ben ik op zoek naar de zak-achtige variant (in mijn herinnering een zarte canvas-zak met een lederen bovenkant met een oog erin, gevuld met loden balletjes). Iemand enig idee waar ik zoiets kan kopen?



RondeGrooth heeft ze gewoon standaard in het assortiment. Weliswaar gevuld met zand ipv met loden balletjes. Wordt nog met enige regelmaat toegepast als contragewicht bij fond en voordoek systemen.

Kluitenkarren is oppassen, je hebt er snel voor enkele honderden(!) kilo's aan kluiten opliggen. Waar je niet zomaar de eerste de beste bouwmarkt wieletjes onder kan schroeven. En zelfs met goeie wielen, laat ik ze liever gewoon in een hoekje staan. 

Je ziet ze soms nog wel s op standaard hondjes rondslingeren in theaters, met een 8tal kluiten oid erop. Voor het geval dat.

Als je nog kluiten zoekt, iedere trekkenwandboer kan ze nog gewoon leveren. Welleswaar gebruikt.

----------


## showband

gewoon een rand laten lassen op zoiets:

Schaartafel - Overtoom

of een kooirand erop laten lassen.
 :Smile:

----------


## @lex

> gewoon een rand laten lassen op zoiets:
> 
> Schaartafel - Overtoom
> 
> of een kooirand erop laten lassen.



Hartstikke leuk karretje, maar een veeeeeel te smalle basis voor het gewicht dat dit karretje kan hebben. Als je hier idd 500kg kluiten opgooit, je trekt het karretje een andere richting op en de zwenkwieltjes draaien om dan kan het karretje al met een zeer geringen zijdelingse kracht omver lazeren. Niet aan beginnen dus.

Bij voorkeur een veel bredere kluitentafel gebruiken. Bel eens met Stakebrand, wellicht dat zij nog van die tafels hebben liggen, ze zijn namelijk de afgelopen jaren in onbruik geraakt door de verregaande auto-mechanisering.

@lex

----------


## Q-av

het idee van zo'n karretje is ook dat je hem omhoog zet zodat je het niet vanaf vloer niveau hoeft te tillen.
In lage stand kan je hier goed mee rond rijden.

Dit is dus een redelijke optie voor het opbergen van die dingen. als je ze nodig hebt zet je het karretje op een makkelijke plek en zet hem omhoog.

Overtoom verkoopt ze niet voor niks met een hefkracht van 800 kilo. 64 kluitjes mwoah

----------


## rinus bakker

> Hallo allemaal.
> 
> In ons theater ... Ik vroeg me af hoe andere theaters het vervoeren hiervan hebben opgelost. Er schijnen hele handige karretjes voor te zijn....



Een typisch theatergeval dus. Misschien moet je de redactie van Zichtlijnen ook eens benaderen.
Want het moet toch mogelijk zijn een halve pagina per nummer in te ruimen voor vragen zoals dit, of juist de antwoorden die al ergens op een probleem zijn bedacht.
Als ik zoiets opper schijnt dat altijd op lange tenen terecht te komen. En ja - ik breng veel gewicht mee - dus dan doet dat zeer.
Misschien helpt het als een ander ermee komt.   :Cool: 

Maar eh.... zoveel kluiten bij elkaar?  :Confused:   We leven toch in 2009? 
Dan liggen ze toch juist her en der door het theater - als (illegale) deur-openhouders?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Akingenb

Heeft iemand voor mij een adres van een trekkenboer? Ik heb slechts twee kluiten nodig als basis voor een statief. In ons theater zijn ze allemaal weggedaan! 
Alvast bedankt???
Bert K

----------


## rinus bakker

En "in jullie theater" is er niemand die een _trekkenboer_ zou_ w_eten?
Zijn samen met die kluiten soms ook de technici weggedaan?
2 x 6kg?
Je zou de lokale staalboer ook naar een "restje stafstaal" kunnen vragen.
De Nederlandse _trekkenboeren_ doen niet meer in domme massa. 
De meeste scheepswerven zijn pleitte, en de bouw ligt ook al goed op z'n reet.
Bellen met China? 
Of met een Belgische schouwburg?

----------


## daviddewaard

> Kluiten zijn simpelweg dood gewicht.
> 
> Kan ik de vorm van "zandzakken" zijn, maar meestal zijn het klompen metaal.
> Kluiten gebruik je bijvoorbeeld als tegengewicht bij trekkenwanden, of om schoren te verzwaren waardoor ze niet omlazeren.
> 
> Gebruik je kluiten i.c.m. een trekkenwand, dan is het logisch (en arbo-technisch geloof ik zelfs verplicht) om een karretje te hebben waarbij je kluiten op de juiste hoogte liggen t.o.v. het trek zodat je niet hoeft te tillen.... een zogenoemde kluitentafel.
> 
> Persoonlijk ben ik op zoek naar de zak-achtige variant (in mijn herinnering een zarte canvas-zak met een lederen bovenkant met een oog erin, gevuld met loden balletjes). Iemand enig idee waar ik zoiets kan kopen?



Ik heb zelf een tijde duiken als sport beoefent en daarbij maakte ik ook gebruik van zakjes met loden knikkers die je in een loodgordel stopt.
dus misschien ff kijken bij een duikshop

----------


## btvmaarten

aangezien wij op de zaak regelmatig met kluiten sjouwen... hebben wij het volgende gedaan.
je neemt een Pompwagen (1 of 2 ton mag tillen) je bouwd er een bak op(vast gezet aan pompwagen) en je hebt een mooie kluitenwagen.

Tada klaar... :Wink: 

suc6

----------


## Stoney3K

> Heeft iemand voor mij een adres van een trekkenboer? Ik heb slechts twee kluiten nodig als basis voor een statief. In ons theater zijn ze allemaal weggedaan! 
> Alvast bedankt???
> Bert K



Stakebrand verkoopt nog steeds kluiten (weliswaar gebruikt). Industrieweg 52 te Heeze, 040-2263597.

Anders even mailen naar info@stakebrand.nl, we helpen je graag op weg.

----------


## rinus bakker

2e hands kluiten...?
dat moet dan voor iets meer dan schrootprijs kunnen gaan?

----------


## Stoney3K

> 2e hands kluiten...?
> dat moet dan voor iets meer dan schrootprijs kunnen gaan?



Tuurlijk, want massief stalen blokken slijten ook echt gigantisch als je ze van karretje naar karretje tilt...

We leveren ze dan wel weer gestraald en opnieuw gespoten, dus daarom dat ze wat meer kosten  :Wink:

----------

